# That first thing in the morning vape



## Silver (27/9/16)

First thing in the morning I need something very mild vape wise. With my coffee 




For some time the Evod1 has been an excellent first vape for me. Light and mild. A Berry Blaze menthol mix.

Until I am fully awoken I just cannot vape anything too heavy or do lung hits. Has to be mouth to lung.

Sometimes it's the Aio with a fruity vape but mostly the Evod1

Interesting because when I smoked it was different. First thing in the morning I often craved a cigarette so badly that I would have taken a double strength one if I could.

Later in the morning around 9 ish I will up the ante with something a bit more powerful and then after that it's full Vaping until bedtime.

What is your first morning vape?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (27/9/16)

Found an iTaste V3 with an Aspire K1 in my cupboard and thought of you! Still kicking it old school. I've got a Kayfun with a 1.15ohm build with VM4 and I can't put it down. Flavour for days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (27/9/16)

Good one @Silver, milder.....I meen something like looper or a menthol but still sub ohming and 12 mg at least....hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/9/16)

How about a "It changes regularly from morning to morning" option.

For me it all depends on the weather and what time I wake up. So mornings when the sun is already up and it's already warm, I move straight into XXX, but during the cooler months I start off my mornings with creamier, milder vapes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/9/16)

Stosta said:


> How about a "It changes regularly from morning to morning" option.
> 
> For me it all depends on the weather and what time I wake up. So mornings when the sun is already up and it's already warm, I move straight into XXX, but during the cooler months I start off my mornings with creamier, milder vapes.



Thanks @Stosta 
Have added that option, good suggestion

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (27/9/16)

I just love how vaping gives one the option to choose!

For me I like to either start with a smooth, creamy coffee or a tobacco (DIY of course!). I may not smoke anymore but I still like that coffee/tobacco combo first thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (27/9/16)

Starting off with normal 22g Nichrome in the Goon for breakfast, usually a mild pastry with coffee, wattage set low for the build, like 65 watts or so, slow lung hits enjoying the ramp-up. By the second coffee I am running the build at full 120 watts getting max flavor. And it just gets heavier from there, build and mod wize. By lunch time my day belongs to Twisted Messes and RY4's and dessert tobaccos, then to the heavy juices and the wide bore chuff caps by dinner time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

Agreed. Your last hit before you went to bed is always going to make you choke in the morning. 

I usually just turn the watts down till I hit the first traffic backup. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (27/9/16)

Morning ritual, Nespresso, normally two double "shots", heavenly with Special Reserve 3mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (27/9/16)

When I wake up, I see some of my gear on my desk. I take a hit or two and it normally burns my throat. Don't know why. When I was a smoker, I always had my first ciggy when I arrived at work with a cup of coffee. Now I do the same with a vape. By that time I am craving nicotine and my lungs are ready to hit the vapour without any burn. The flavor varies, no particular choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPBotha (27/9/16)

I am sorry, but first thing in the morning i am WAAY to bed@nnered to really know what i am doing, i keep off the vape untill i have gone through the shower - once awake and dressed its a big cup of java juice and my trusty vape, recently been enjoying taking a vape outside while going through the phone and sipping the coffee. Compared to Satan's Death Stick .... i sucked that thing FIRST....no matter rain, hail or snow. so much better these days!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/9/16)

1. My Morning--- Wake up -- Pick up the device and have a pull.
2. Cough my lungs out.
3 Take second pull.
4. Cough again this time a little less .
5. Repeat steps until my lungs can handle it.
6. Realize im late for work.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## StangV2_0 (27/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> 1. My Morning--- Wake up -- Pick up the device and have a pull.
> 2. Cough my lungs out.
> 3 Take second pull.
> 4. Cough again this time a little less .
> ...


Sounds about right.. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB (27/9/16)

I like my morning coffee, a good shot of caffeine drags me into the real world for another day. So with my morning cuppa, I vape my Irish Coffee (2% FA Espresso, 2% FA Irish Cream) in my Limitless Plus with dual coils and driven by my hard-hitting Tesla Invader 3 semi-mech mod. It's a 220V kick-start to the day, ooooh yeah. Of course, I'm as hyper as Rip Trippers for about an hour after that. But that's OK too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

